# Another Heat Question



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

How many times does your bitch go into heat a year? 
or better question, whats normal for a female dog?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my girls come in every 4 months, some are every 6 though and I have heard in some cases its even less. Really depends on the dog, I think every 4-6 months is normal though.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

My girl went in at 8 months and then again 8 months later. Next she is getting spayed  usually the norm is about every six months. 

Angel ....how do you deal with all them bitches in heat every four lol! Don't they go in more often when they live with intact males? Are you showing all your girls is that why you keep them intact?


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I had one bitch that came in every 3 months. (yeek!!) I've also seen/heard of some that come in every 10-12 months. Just depends on the bitch.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My friend was just talking about a dog he wants, I want to say it was the Canaan, but since wiki is down today I can't go see if that's the one we were reading about or if it was another one he was talking about. Sounds like it on other sites, but the wiki one talked about how it doesn't bark, but yodels. lol How funny would that be. Apparently very vocal and they only go into heat once a year. So crazy, just like humans who can go a few months between or 2 weeks (my poor friend, lol) didn't realize dogs had different cycles too.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

i've had a little female go about every three months before and another just twice in a year


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

ok and when they go in to heat is it going to be like they where when they first went in heat?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pretty much , she has gone through her 1st heat already? they get puffy and swollen , teets might get swollen happens each time usually. they may act a bit different after there 1st heat i know my girls werent as stressed for there 2nd 3rd heats ect as they were on there 1st. 1st time they dont know whats going on all the time and i found my girls more clingy to us on there 1st heat.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

yeah she went through the first one in october, and i honestly dont remember when she got out... but she hasnt really been eatting and i dont really know anything about female dogs.. but she does eat.. just not as much as she use to. i was thinking maybe she might be in or going in to season but idk?...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its possible, the best thing to do is keep track on a calendar or in your phone , somewhere when she goes in heat. then you can figure out her cycle if she 3 months or 4 or whatever and know ahead when to watch for it.is she swollen in the back there,

[sorry my shift decided its on strike so cant do caps or question marks lol]


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

maryj said:


> yeah she went through the first one in october, and i honestly dont remember when she got out... but she hasnt really been eatting and i dont really know anything about female dogs.. but she does eat.. just not as much as she use to. i was thinking maybe she might be in or going in to season but idk?...


Are you going to spay her? If you don't know anything about female dogs then you may want to watch for pyometra which is an infection in the uterus and can cause lack of appetite. Just an idea.....I now own my first female but I knew all the basics and things to look/watch for in a bitch  Hope she is okay and I'm not trying to scare you just an FYI  How old is she?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyometra
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/breedingheat.htm


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

swollen... no i think it looks the same it has since she first got out... but she does eat, drink normal its just shes eatting less, Ive been exercising her more just to make her eat more, other wise she will only eat once a day... but still ing the same... lol shes crazy

i would like to spay her, but i want to have one litter out of her, ofcourse when shes ready...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

maryj said:


> swollen... no i think it looks the same it has since she first got out... but she does eat, drink normal its just shes eatting less, Ive been exercising her more just to make her eat more, other wise she will only eat once a day... but still ing the same... lol shes crazy
> 
> i would like to spay her, but i want to have one litter out of her, ofcourse when shes ready...


Unless she has papers and titles in working or show there is no sense breeding her. Why do you want to? There's no reason to breed a pet to make more pets. Texas has a huge pit bull problem in shelters because so many are irresponsibly bred. I don't think you've read enough on this forum to know that and this place doesnt take kindly to BACKYARD BREEDERS  just an fyi!


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

blue nose bella

how old is bella now im going to get jet spayed but would like to wait till shes 2yrs old so shes fully grown as im abit worried about it stopping her growth ect???

my male AB is spayed and man did he bang weight on too big lol taken me ages to get him back down and into shape.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

billy whizz said:


> blue nose bella
> 
> how old is bella now im going to get jet spayed but would like to wait till shes 2yrs old so shes fully grown as im abit worried about it stopping her growth ect???
> 
> my male AB is spayed and man did he bang weight on too big lol taken me ages to get him back down and into shape.


Bella is just about 17 months old and just finished with her second heat. She is getting spayed in March so she will by 19 months at the time. How old is you girl? Dogs can get fat just like us if we are over eating and not physically active. I've never had a fat dog or cat that was altered.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

billy whizz said:


> my male AB is spayed and man did he bang weight on too big lol taken me ages to get him back down and into shape.


I totally agree! Eventually I had to cut my boys food intake by half after his neuter. By default unless you double what your daily activity was pre spay she will gaining weight if you do not cut back in kibbles. Its not that we were any less active it was HE was less active instead of being on my heels or always jumping up to look out the window he would just lift his head and watch from where he was instead of investigate lol I also chose to wait until he was 2. It's costs more but felt the growth and maturing would be best later as well. Every dog is different but if you don't cut back on the food a bit, add more work out time to maintain the same weight. keep your eye on the weight by bringing him in to be weighed very month til it steadies out. Took my boy about 4 months to gain 8lbs. Then it took him 6 months to lose 10lbs. Lol. Each dog is different of course!


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

ames yeah your rite its hard to shift it off them my AB dont like going out much so its very hard he suffers from nervus aggression and always runs home ect hard work but hes a great dog my pit on the other hand is a good all round fantastic dog.

ive got him on 3 cans a day of meat less than half hes supposed to eat and hes doing well.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

For the record......I've seen just as many FAT intact dogs as I have fixed! I'm a groomer and was a vet tech. This country has an obesity problem and its reflecting on our dogs who get overfed and under exercised. Just saying


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> For the record......I've seen just as many FAT intact dogs as I have fixed! I'm a groomer and was a vet tech. This country has an obesity problem and its reflecting on our dogs who get overfed and under exercised. Just saying


could imagine how much more they would weigh after their metabolism slows if they were S/N, lol. Jeesh! Poor pups! lol


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Unless she has papers and titles in working or show there is no sense breeding her. Why do you want to? There's no reason to breed a pet to make more pets. Texas has a huge pit bull problem in shelters because so many are irresponsibly bred. I don't think you've read enough on this forum to know that and this place doesnt take kindly to BACKYARD BREEDERS  just an fyi!


well 1, how is she suppose to have titles for working or show, if she isnt even of age to be able to do that? and secondly, i think ive read MORE then enough off this website i refer to anyone that doesnt know anything about pitbulls called, gopitbull.com, idk im just saying fyi , and i do know that, but who are you to say i wont take care of my dogs? who says i wanna breed her just to make money, (isnt that what ya'll consider these BYB??)i can honestly say, because of this website ive taught and learned many things to my pit and others, lol; maybe i have my own reasons for having her litter.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

maryj said:


> well 1, how is she suppose to have titles for working or show, if she isnt even of age to be able to do that? and secondly, i think ive read MORE then enough off this website i refer to anyone that doesnt know anything about pitbulls called, gopitbull.com, idk im just saying fyi , and i do know that, but who are you to say i wont take care of my dogs? who says i wanna breed her just to make money, (isnt that what ya'll consider these BYB??)i can honestly say, because of this website ive taught and learned many things to my pit and others, lol; maybe i have my own reasons for having her litter.


What are your reasons? How old is she? Are you showing her or doing anything other than breeding? I'm not being a jerk ....just asking questions  we can't stop people from breeding pets unfortunately we can only EDUCATE so if your here to learn at least go about breeding the right way so you won't be labeled as BYB  I've been offered a dozen times to breed my bitch but without show or working titles I know better not to.


----------



## elenlili (Jan 25, 2012)

Once after six month and what about you guys and your health.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

maryj said:


> well 1, how is she suppose to have titles for working or show, if she isnt even of age to be able to do that? and secondly, i think ive read MORE then enough off this website i refer to anyone that doesnt know anything about pitbulls called, gopitbull.com, idk im just saying fyi , and i do know that, but who are you to say i wont take care of my dogs? who says i wanna breed her just to make money, (isnt that what ya'll consider these BYB??)i can honestly say, because of this website ive taught and learned many things to my pit and others, lol; maybe i have my own reasons for having her litter.


Where did she say you don't take care of your dog and are just trying to make money off of her?
So is your dog registered?What bloodlines is she?
So what exactly are your reasons for wanting to breed,since you have stated that you have some.
And no I consider a byb anyone who is breeding dogs when there is no reason at all to breed said dog whether they're making money off the pups or not.
I will wait to go on any further until I have heard your response to these questions.


----------

